# Problème remote IOS/TV Os



## MacEye (6 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je suis l’heureux possesseur d’un IPhone X, d’un IPad Pro et d’une Apple TV. Quand j’essaie de me servir de la remote de l’IPhone ou de l’IPad, ces derniers parfois se connectent et parfois pas. La remote vendue avec l’Apple to TV fonctionne très bien quant à elle.
Ma question est la suivante : comment faire pour que les remote IPhone et IPad restent tout le temps en fonction ?

Merci par avance pour vos réponses !

Stéphane


----------

